# Doxycycline Hyclate (a tricyclic antibiotic)



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

I have IBS-D and recently took a 10 day treatment of Doxycyline Hyclate. While on it, I did not have diarrhea, but 2 days off it and I'm back to diarrhea. My understanding with SIBO treatments is that you take the antibiotic for a period of time, but not indefinitely. Does it sometimes take more than one treatment to do it.Or, do some people take the antibiotic long-term?On a slightly separate note, I was on this same antibiotic 18 years ago for acne and took it long-term (4 or 5 years). I always thought taking it long-term is what messed up my digestive tract in the first place and gave me the IBS-D.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I took Doxycycline over a few months for a urinary problem and it did stop the frequency for me and turned my stools into small stone shaped BMs.I tend to suffer from IBS D mostly and Doxy helped me a lot but only in higher doses.


----------

